# memphis amp flashing lights....



## lwrd93

my memphis st 3004 turns on then goes to the red light and back to green and keeps going back and forth?? unhooked everything from it checked the 2 fuses inside and there good. opened it up but nothing looked burnt or out of place. i had my front speakers running off it and twisted my back speakers in with the fronts to see if i wanted to have speakers in the back and left it mayb 2 days then the amp messed up, this is in a ext cab s10.


----------



## lwrd93

anyone know how to fix the outputs??


----------



## Oliver

AMP REPAIR CENTER Home Page

Have it fixed, Fix it or replace it !


----------



## GLN305

Do you have the amp bridged? If so then your impedance probably dropped too low. Have you tried taking the rear speakers off the amp?


----------



## lwrd93

No I unhooked everything.. Then hooked just the powe and ground and jumped the remote wire and still doing the same thing.


----------



## GLN305

lwrd93 said:


> No I unhooked everything.. Then hooked just the powe and ground and jumped the remote wire and still doing the same thing.


Sounds like it's time to send it in for repair.

dB-r Electronics


----------



## lwrd93

yah what i fear.. going to be pricey fix


----------

